# Alaskan Husky ( x with greyhound )



## ClairMa (Mar 31, 2012)

I am thinking of getting one on Tuesday but need to know more before I decide.

I already had a dog, from people that know me, I had Chase which went to whippetamy as I could no longer keep her as my landlord didn't allow it. anyway, I just need some background info such as temperament etc. chewing, boredom and suchlike.

If anyone has one, I would love to know more. he is 6 months old and house-trained, all injections but not been done yet.

please advise
Thanks


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure if you mean a sibe x mal or a sibe or mal crossed with a greyhound. I own none of those breeds but from my limited knowledge the main things that jump out at me are that the dog will probably only be able to go offlead in a secure area and will probably have a huge prey drive.

Do you now own your own home? Or are in one that you are likely to be in for a very good while with the landlord's permission for a dog? Stable enough to give you enough time to look for a new pet friendly house if you need to move again?

Hope that some folk who own sibes, mals and greys are along to help you soon.


----------



## ClairMa (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, yes and Yes  we are here for a while and the landlord is kewl with pets. just hates fleas lol..

Yes Sibe mal x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ClairMa said:


> Yes, yes and Yes  we are here for a while and the landlord is kewl with pets. just hates fleas lol..
> 
> Yes Sibe mal x


so one parent is a Malamute husky cross and the other is a greyhound?

Malamutes and Siberian Huskies have a high prey drive and running and hunting instinct. Siberians especially can also be great escape artists and capable of jumping 6ft fences if they feel inclined or get bored. Both Malamutes and Sibes also love to dig and prune and again if bored are capable of demolishing a garden. From the greyhound side as well he/she will have the signt hound chase instinct, and as most Malamute and siberian owners dont let them off lead unless they can find a fully enclosed safe area because of the prey drive and running instincts then with the greyhounds prey drive as well you are going to have to do the same.

Greyhounds from what Im told are sprinters fast speeds over short distances and dont need a lot of walking timewise, Malamutes have high exercise endurance moderate speeds over long distances, where as siberians have both the speed and endurance faster speeds over long distances, so he will probably need a fair amount of exercise, meaning that if you cant find a safe enclosed area then your likely going to get very fit. With adequate expercise though once matured they are quite happy to laze about inbetween, though as puppies they need looks of physical and mental stimulation.

Both my full Malamute and my Sibe/Mal cross did very well at obdience training, the sibes you can get a decent level but Ive found the Mals do better. Although both need shorter training sessions mixed with a bit of play. Neither do well with long repetitive training sessions where you keep reapeating the same things over and over they get bored.

A bored lonely under exercised sibe especially if an only dog can becoe vocal and destructive so can a Malamute come to that. Both can be independant, Huskys are a pack dog and like company and other dogs, Mals can be same sex agressive and early socialisation and training is a must. Some have accepted cats if brought up with them, but there is always a risk they can revert it has been known so I wouldnt leave one alone with any even brought up with them. Small furries like, rabbits etc are out they will kill them. They have also been known to kill chickens and sheep too.

Because of their instincts to run and hunt you also have to be careful of leaving street doors open as they will scarper some have even scarpered through downstairs open windows. Ive got one that can open the back door if its not locked and she recently had a go at fliiping the fron door yale lock so thats bolted too now
thats the Sibe/Mal mix by the way, although full huskies have been known to figure out how to open doors, cupboards etc etc.

In short given the right socialisation, exercise and training and time spent with them they are fantastic dogs. But you need to be sure that you have the commitment and time. Often from 9 months and the 2nd year or so is worse then from a small pup to 9mths and many people think they are safe to be let off, but once adolsecent starts and hormones and all the drives kick in can be a different story.

I do know of a Sibe/greyhound cross, who looks more siberian then greyhound and he was a handful and his owner nearly gave up a few times when he was an adolsecent and a young dog, but she did stick with it, and says she is slow glad she did now.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Are you getting this dog from a breeder - or is it a rescue/rehome?


If it's a breeder, I would be really careful. Have the relevant health checks on both parent breeds been done? Why has the breeder decided to mate these two breeds? Has the pup been socialised?


If it's a rehome, why is the person letting the dog go....?


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I cant comment on the Mals or Greyhounds, but Sibes:

- Very independent (will only obey if they see you are stronger minded than them)
- Love to chase things
- Strong and Powerful
- Will bolt given half the chance
- Need lots of exercise
- Hate being bored
- Moult heavily


----------



## ClairMa (Mar 31, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Are you getting this dog from a breeder - or is it a rescue/rehome?
> 
> If it's a breeder, I would be really careful. Have the relevant health checks on both parent breeds been done? Why has the breeder decided to mate these two breeds? Has the pup been socialised?
> 
> If it's a rehome, why is the person letting the dog go....?


it's a rehome. They work long hours 12-15 hours a day, whereas I work short hours I am in and out at home.
They just dont have the time for him anymore. He is with me now as they brought him to me tonight. seems to have settled ok just playing with him now and we have been out for a walk too


----------

